# Funeral Potatoes



## LEFSElover (Dec 11, 2018)

We are going to a progressive dinner on Friday night&have racked my brain about what my offering should be originally I signed up for appetizers now the game has changed as there aren’t going to be any main dishes and they’re asking people bringing appetizers to bring a small version of an entrée.  Watched Taylor Hicks TV show “state on a plate” this morning it was from Utah and they made funeral potatoes. Of course I’ve eaten funeral potatoes&made potatoes. but I was wondering since I have to take a small version of an entrée I’m wondering if I used a large boneless skinless chicken breast cooked it chopped it up and added that to the funeral potatoes is that an absolutely no/is it OK to do that/or is it a bad idea  and just leave funeral potatoes well enough alone as the recipe states.  I would love recipes if you have one please pos it, I know they are all just a little bit different. on the TV show this morning they showed adding the seasonings&spices but they did not say what they were.  I need help here thanks


----------



## blissful (Dec 11, 2018)

I first made funeral potatoes (family loved it) this past year. I used shredded raw potatoes. It seriously took 3 hours to bake (it was big/thick). Don't use raw potatoes unless you want to bake it for hours and hours! 



I think it might be good with chicken. I don't have a recipe for you, sorry.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 11, 2018)

I used the recipe on the back of the package of Mr. Dell's Hashbrowns. Supposedly “authentic”. I think chopped chicken breast would work fine.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 11, 2018)

Hiya, Lefse. How's Rocketman? I hope you and your's are well.

I had to look up Funeral Potatoes. What a horrible name for a hash brown casserole.

Chicken sounds really good as an addition. I could even see adding either bell or hot peppers, too.


----------



## jabbur (Dec 11, 2018)

I add cubed ham to mine to make a main dish. Never tried chicken but it's great with ham.


----------



## roadfix (Dec 11, 2018)

Ok, I had to look it up.   I had no idea what funeral potatoes were.   Now I know.


----------



## Katie H (Dec 11, 2018)

*T*

As another view, we have something here that is called "funeral" cake.  Tasty and part of a southern lifestyle.


----------



## blissful (Dec 11, 2018)

Just for kicks......
*https://lilluna.com/funeral-potatoes/*



> 2 															12 oz. packages 										Frozen Cubed Hash Browns 										thawes
> 2 															cups 										sour cream
> 1 															can 										cream of chicken soup
> 1/2 															cup 										butter 										melted
> ...




Let's summarize.
3 cups of carbs diced

2 cups of fat
1 can of salty stuff
1/2 cup of fat
salt and onion powder
2 cups of fatty protein
3 cups of carb flakes
1/2 cup of fat
Let's add that up, 6 cups of carbs, seasoning, and 5 cups of fat.



It is delicious! I've tasted it.This is for eating at a funeral or for sending you to one. But, did I love it? yes I did.*  
*


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 11, 2018)

Admittedly, I didn't know what they were until this year either, just called them hashbrown casserole. I first saw the reference on a ND recipe site and had to look it up too!

My cousin-in-law makes the most wonderful hashbrown casserole/FP. I've asked her for the recipe for at least 15 years. I get promises, but still no recipe.


----------



## LEFSElover (Dec 11, 2018)

blissful said:


> I first made funeral potatoes (family loved it) this past year. I used shredded raw potatoes. It seriously took 3 hours to bake (it was big/thick). Don't use raw potatoes unless you want to bake it for hours and hours!
> 
> 
> 
> I think it might be good with chicken. I don't have a recipe for you, sorry.


Thank you blissful


----------



## LEFSElover (Dec 11, 2018)

Was hoping it would/could work, thanks Dawg-


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 11, 2018)

Chicken just doesn't sound right to me, but that's me. I think the potato dish would be much better with ham.


----------



## Rascal (Dec 11, 2018)

Never ever heard of it. But I like the sound of it. Think I'll try a smaller version.

Russ


----------



## LEFSElover (Dec 11, 2018)

Hi Bucky the Rocketman is well and still Rocketing-
I agree about the bells&peps-
 when plans got changed had to switch gears-thot of 3 things that cud work-
1.stand alone lasagna roll ups
2.chic burritos also beef burritos 
3.white chicken chili
 I even had 2 different FB  groups vote for which they thought would work best.   Then remembered one of the notices said make sure to bring something to keep your meal (if it’s hot warm) warm.  I thought the white chicken chili would be best because I could cook it in my 8 quart crockpot and they could simply scoop it out and into a bowl and therefore stay warm but the burritos would be a hassle to make and wrapped in foil standing up in a crockpot as would the stand alone lasagna roll ups. watched the show this morning and I’m turning toward these funeral potatoes - not using frozen taters but raw&cut into small dice-What’s a girl to do (could I make this in my crockpot) if I boiled  the potatoes first alone do you think? Also hints on herbs/spices?


----------



## LEFSElover (Dec 11, 2018)

You may be right Kayelle, I bought a giant chic breast, it does contain (I know, I’m hiding behind a couch) cream of chicken soup, hense the addition of chicken sounded like it could work.


----------



## LEFSElover (Dec 11, 2018)

Well now I feel tremendous about making this (I am so torn)


----------



## Rocklobster (Dec 11, 2018)

Just don't cremate them..


----------



## Addie (Dec 12, 2018)

Rocklobster said:


> Just don't cremate them..



Yeah. Leave that to the funeral director. 

I too had never heard of "Funeral" potatoes. What a terrible name to attach to a what if often a great tasting dish. 

I vote for the ham. Forget the chicken.


----------



## LEFSElover (Dec 13, 2018)

As with every other thing I’ve decided on (or contemplated) for this  progressive dinner for 50, once again going in another direction. 
have purchased so many ingredients for various things I thought I was making (now I’m stuck with these ingredients). hopefully I’ll use in the very near future but not for this party.
thinking about making very savory/very cheesy/Italian deli meats forward/fancy deli olive forward > savory scones.


----------

